# Retreads or New Tires?



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Guys, 

I'm looking for a little help here. I'm getting ready to purchase some new tires for my Bobcat. I'm leaning towards buying new Titans HE, but they are pretty pricey! What do you guys think about the non direction retreads! Does anyone know or heard anything about the retread called MONGO?

Thanks


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not familiar with retreads for skids but as far as our trucks go we only put retreads on our older trucks and always put new tires on our newer trucks. Once the tire we bought new are worn out in 3 - 6 months we get some or most of them recapped to put on the older trucks. The one thing I don't like about the recapps is that if it is not your own tire getting recapped you don't know how old the original tire is.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Anything staying local is recapped, out of town , new. Ya thats what I dont like about recaps you gotta make sure its yours your getting back


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

I have mongos on a new holland 180 and I think they are good tires and for a nice price. I think they wear well also. Many people have told me they are no good in mud but I stay away from mud. I have plowed with them and think they work no better or worse than directionals just my .02


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Snow Picasso;826101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a little help here. I'm getting ready to purchase some new tires for my Bobcat. I'm leaning towards buying new Titans HE, but they are pretty pricey! What do you guys think about the non direction retreads! Does anyone know or heard anything about the retread called MONGO?
> 
> Thanks


I have run a few sets of recaps. I wouldn't use anything else anymore.

Here is a pic of what I have on now.

Do you have a link for these MONGO tires I would like to check them out.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Crete, how would you rate those tires in snow compared to directional/ag tires? I would assume they're a big improvement looking at the tread, but would like to hear first-hand.

We had a very similar pattern re-tread on an older skid, but they were completly bald when we got the machine, & just as bald 700+ hours later when we traded the machine in. Great life on hard surfaces, but terrible in mud, snow & ice. If those tires had good traction when new, I would consider them.:salute:


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

a Mongo Link

http://www.trucktireretreading.com/servlet/the-673/10x16.5-Recap-in-the/Detail

I this area you tend to see them on alot of asphalt crews as they have more life than traditional tires


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;826261 said:


> Crete, how would you rate those tires in snow compared to directional/ag tires? I would assume they're a big improvement looking at the tread, but would like to hear first-hand.


I think they work alot better in the snow. They are a little taller so you gain a little speed and they wear like iron. I had something else in mind when I ordered them and got these by mistake.

Just a heads up, the tires you typically see on a skidloader are not ag (R1) tires but are industrial (R4).


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

SNO-PRO;826194 said:


> I have mongos on a new holland 180 and I think they are good tires and for a nice price. I think they wear well also. Many people have told me they are no good in mud but I stay away from mud. I have plowed with them and think they work no better or worse than directionals just my .02


Thanks Sno-Pro


----------

